# Update on PBS Sprout Kids



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

We are happy to report that many PBS stations have decided to say "no" to KIDS Sprout. We don't know the final numbers yet, but of the twenty-three stations we've talked to so far, twelve have decided not to affiliate including WGBH in Boston; WETA in Washington, DC; WYCC in Chicago; KETC in St. Louis; Milwaukee Public Television; GPT in Atlanta; KUHT in Houston; KET in Kentucky; WNED in Buffalo; KNME in Albuquerque; OTEA in Oklahoma City; and WITF in Harrisburg.

The decision was not an easy one. Several program managers told us that affiliating with Sprout would have provided their stations with much-needed funds, but that they were unwilling to help expose their viewers to more commercial content. In Boston, where CCFCers were particularly active in campaigning against KIDS Sprout, WGBH explained why they will not be affiliating: "We have a local children's digital channel that we operate with the city of Boston and we would not want to jeopardize that channel. We also are not comfortable with undertaking marketing efforts to support a commercial channel."
http://www.commercialfreechildhood.o...skidsprout.htm

I think the next step would be to start bugging congress and asking them why the heck they are giving money to a commercial interest.


----------



## SAHMaggie (Apr 16, 2005)

I sent an email and contacted my Reps./Senators too. I take it that this is NOT the same thing as "regular" PBS Sprout? I just found PBS Sprout on my Comcast "On Demand" as I was searching for a nature show Zaboomafoo for my twins. I didn't see any commercials but I coudlnt find any info on the site you posted about "PBS SProut". I take it PBS KIDS Sprout is NOT the same then? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## MamaFae (Sep 24, 2004)

I was just wondering the same thing. Our "On Demand" Sprout doesn't have commercials either. I haven't seen the regular channel on our cable system, and I am wondering if Portland's PBS decided not to run it. Is there a link where one can find a list of stations that have chosen not to be affiliated with the regular channel?

Blessings,
N~


----------

